# Bounce would love to meet her extended family - calling all Andrew and Emmas!



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I asked Stacy if this was ok and she thought it would be fun. I'd love to get to know all of Bounce's relatives here on SM. I know she has quite a few, and I know some but not all. So, please, post a picture (or more) and the family tree relationship if you wouldn't mind. Bounce was an only child of Andrew and Emma's, born St. Patrick's Day, 2012.

Let's have fun!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Well, Hello my little daughter!! Here I am with your Auntie Truffles when we were just puppy girls! We live together now and are happily spoiled rotten!! That is me in my red sweater too. And there is one of me during my show girl days before you were born. And the last one is again your Aunt Truffles. 

So come on all of my children! I do have some awesome chidden if I don't say so myself!! And that Andrew, what a hunky guy he was!! Come on, we need pics of the whole family!!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

As you know, we have Charm who is a half-sister to Bounce through her sire Andrew (her dam is Cadie). 










We also have our 4 month old Cricket, who is a grand-daughter to Emma (through her sire Steve), which makes her Bounce's niece. She is CherryB's baby girl:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

And we have Bounce's half sister, Emma's daughter, Ball supreme aka Mieka. Here's my favorite pics of her -


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Mr. Fabulous, aka Andrew, aka Ozzy, aka Ozdrew Bounce's sire lives and loves with me now. He is fan-freaking-tastic and such a good boy. I think I thank Stacy at least two times a week for allowing me to share his life. Stacy has show dog and alien lamb pictures of him that she can share, here's some of mine. Remember y'all, I am doing my best with the self grooming, but I'm still rough. I recently scalped him-so no pictures from the last three weeks!







right after his neuter when he came to our house. 







Fabulously stacking on the couch, you know, cuz he can. 







. Not loving the pigtails, Dad-D said they were devil horns. 







After play time with Jasper. 







so handsome!







. He loves me best. 







. He's a huge lush. 







. Don't you just want to kiss hat face?


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

How fun! We do have Bounce's half brother and half sister too. 

Here we have *BENJAMIN*, he is Emma's son and littermate of Miss Sassy Pants Mieka and the MBPIS GCH Bellarata's Captain America, AKA Steve. Benjamin is a happy dog always with a smile on his face, very playful and loving. He is very smart and well behaved.
























































And here we have *Ch Bellarata's Prophecy Girl aka ELENA*, she is Bounce's half sister from Andrew. She is the happiest girl ever, always up to something and very loving.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

pammy4501 said:


> Well, Hello my little daughter!! Here I am with your Auntie Truffles when we were just puppy girls! We live together now and are happily spoiled rotten!! That is me in my red sweater too. And there is one of me during my show girl days before you were born. And the last one is again your Aunt Truffles.
> 
> So come on all of my children! I do have some awesome chidden if I don't say so myself!! And that Andrew, what a hunky guy he was!! Come on, we need pics of the whole family!!


Hi Mom!! Pammy, she looks so much like Emma in that puppy picture with Auntie Truffles. And, she definitely has that expression down that Emma has in the red sweater photo. Thanks so much for posting these!


CloudClan said:


> As you know, we have Charm who is a half-sister to Bounce through her sire Andrew (her dam is Cadie).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Carina, it was so cool meeting Charm at Westminster and seeing her at Pat's this summer. Cricket is adorable.


eiksaa said:


> And we have Bounce's half sister, Emma's daughter, Ball supreme aka Mieka. Here's my favorite pics of her -


Mieka is adorable, Aastha. Love her little tongue!


LuvMyBoys said:


> Mr. Fabulous, aka Andrew, aka Ozzy, aka Ozdrew Bounce's sire lives and loves with me now. He is fan-freaking-tastic and such a good boy. I think I thank Stacy at least two times a week for allowing me to share his life. Stacy has show dog and alien lamb pictures of him that she can share, here's some of mine. Remember y'all, I am doing my best with the self grooming, but I'm still rough. I recently scalped him-so no pictures from the last three weeks!
> 
> View attachment 205242
> right after his neuter when he came to our house.
> ...


I'm thrilled that Daddy-O is with the likes of YOU, Laura! Great cone of shame picture. Here's one of his daughter after her spay. She was like the dying Camille. Such a drama queen.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Dominic said:


> How fun! We do have Bounce's half brother and half sister too.
> 
> Here we have *BENJAMIN*, he is Emma's son and littermate of Miss Sassy Pants Mieka and the MBPIS GCH Bellarata's Captain America, AKA Steve. Benjamin is a happy dog always with a smile on his face, very playful and loving. He is very smart and well behaved.
> 
> ...


Beatriz, Benjamin looks a lot like Bounce! I'm crazy about the smiling picture. Bounce likes to smile, too. Stacy has very happy dogs, doesn't she? Elena is beautiful, and looks stunning in pink!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I haven't posted in quite awhile but wanted to contribute! * Obi* aka Obi Wan Chenobi (Bellarata's You better believe it) is Bounce's half-brother through sire, *Andrew*. Obi and Beatriz's *Elena* are littermates!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

hoaloha said:


> I haven't posted in quite awhile but wanted to contribute! * Obi* aka Obi Wan Chenobi (Bellarata's You better believe it) is Bounce's half-brother through sire, *Andrew*. Obi and Beatriz's *Elena* are littermates!


Marisa, I knew Obi and Bounce were related but I wasn't sure how. They do resemble each other, I think! And I didn't know that he and Elena were littermates. This is like Ancestry.com, lol.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

OMG...that was so wonderful looking at all the related fluffs & seeing resemblances! Thank you for sharing those precious pics! You all are so lucky to have the ability to see the brother, sisters, moms, aunts, etc. of your little sweeties! How special is that?

I enjoyed this thread and seeing all the cuties!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

how awesome:chili:, I remember when Stacy got Lucy, the start to all these little fluffs:wub: they are all beautiful, I'm so happy I can be a part of their lives.


----------



## Susabell (Jun 5, 2013)

I have Callie AKA Itty Bitty, Bounce's half sister by Andrew. (litter mate to Charm and Emma) Because Callie was a preemie and had health issues as a baby she's deaf. But she make up for it with extra doses of sass :innocent: The thing she loves most is sitting in a lap. She's the ultimate couch potato (lap potato).


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Susabell said:


> I have Callie AKA Itty Bitty, Bounce's half sister by Andrew. (litter mate to Charm and Emma) Because Callie was a preemie and had health issues as a baby she's deaf. But she make up for it with extra doses of sass :innocent: The thing she loves most is sitting in a lap. She's the ultimate couch potato (lap potato).


Susan I hadn't seen that last picture of Callie before...I love it!! She looks adorable!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I have Emma who is a half sister to Bounce out of Andrew (littermate to Charm and Callie). She will be two years old in November and is a very sweet and sassy little princess  

Whoops. I keep trying to upload some pics but having some issues. Looks like I was able to attach one though. 

Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

*she's too cute*



Susabell said:


> I have Callie AKA Itty Bitty, Bounce's half sister by Andrew. (litter mate to Charm and Emma) Because Callie was a preemie and had health issues as a baby she's deaf. But she make up for it with extra doses of sass :innocent: The thing she loves most is sitting in a lap. She's the ultimate couch potato (lap potato).


 

I remember Itty Bitty, she was and IS adorable. I thought she was the cutest little puppy, all spunk.


----------



## Susabell (Jun 5, 2013)

Bailey&Me said:


> Susan I hadn't seen that last picture of Callie before...I love it!! She looks adorable!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free



It's from a few weeks ago. For a photographer, I am shamefully bad about taking photos on a regular bases :blink:


----------



## Susabell (Jun 5, 2013)

Maglily said:


> I remember Itty Bitty, she was and IS adorable. I thought she was the cutest little puppy, all spunk.


Ha, she is still all spunk :thumbsup:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Susabell said:


> I have Callie AKA Itty Bitty, Bounce's half sister by Andrew. (litter mate to Charm and Emma) Because Callie was a preemie and had health issues as a baby she's deaf. But she make up for it with extra doses of sass :innocent: The thing she loves most is sitting in a lap. She's the ultimate couch potato (lap potato).



I was showing Callie's pix to my DH and reading what you wrote about her and we both laughed because Ozdrew is currently laying on my lap totally passed out. Apple don't fall far...


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

What a great post. They are all just adorable!!


----------



## Susabell (Jun 5, 2013)

LuvMyBoys said:


> I was showing Callie's pix to my DH and reading what you wrote about her and we both laughed because Ozdrew is currently laying on my lap totally passed out. Apple don't fall far...


Like father like daughter :blush:. Callie would be in a lap 24/7 if she could. 

She will troll the house to see if there is a lap available. If no one is sitting down she'll wait it out under the table or in her sherpa bag. But as soon as a butt hits the chair, she is there waiting and chirping to be picked up.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Susabell said:


> I have Callie AKA Itty Bitty, Bounce's half sister by Andrew. (litter mate to Charm and Emma) Because Callie was a preemie and had health issues as a baby she's deaf. But she make up for it with extra doses of sass :innocent: The thing she loves most is sitting in a lap. She's the ultimate couch potato (lap potato).




Oh my gosh!!!!! She is so adorable!!!!! Sweet baby!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

YEAH!! I finally have a chance to spam this thread! We've been in vegas at a dog show so it's been a little hectic!

Momma Emma
GCH Bellarata's Glee By Design
Westminster 2011










Emma Eukanuba 2010 
Where she won Best Opposite of Sex and Best Bred by exhibitor





















And now onto Andrew!

Or 'Ozdrew' since Laura and her family now call him Oz! Honestly though, this dog has soooo many nicknames. We usually just called him Mr. Buddy Man or mr Fabulous because he truly is fabulous. And is also truly the most awesome dog ever, as I'm sure Laura will agree!! 





















Beatriz (Dominic) already posted pics of Bounce's half sister Elena (both have Andrew as dad) 

Here is Bounce's half brother Steve through mom Emma (different dad) who is littermate to Benjamin (owned by Beatriz) and Mieka (formally Gidget) owned by Aastha. 

this is Steve, MBPIS (multi- best puppy in show) GCH Bellarata's Captain America who shares Bounce's truly awesome temperament. We love him sooo much!!















































Had to throw Hef in there 

I am loving all of these pictures!! What a fun thread. Bounce has some truly awesome relatives! 











Fat Amy and Willow say HI AUNTIE BOUNCE!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Loving this thread...cute puppy overload!!!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

bellaratamaltese said:


> YEAH!! I finally have a chance to spam this thread! We've been in vegas at a dog show so it's been a little hectic!
> 
> Momma Emma
> GCH Bellarata's Glee By Design
> ...


 Stacy! Love seeing the show pictures of Emma! She is still a gorgeous girl! And I just have to say it! Love, love, love Willow and Fat Amy! So glad you are showing both of these little darlings. They are both such beautiful little show dogs! I won't be surprised when they both finish before their first birthday!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I am loving this thread so much because I love ALL of these dogs posted! I can truly say Stacy and Carina are top notch and produce the most beautiful, sweetest, well rounded dogs and it would be a dream come true to get one of their dogs! Those smiling fluffy faces say it all. Thanks for starting this thread Linda! What a treat!


----------



## PetChalet (Dec 11, 2012)

Oh, I love this thread! Carina, thanks for sharing! Here are pics of Bo whose parents are Andrew aka Mr. Fabulous aka Ozzy aka Ozdrew (love that one!) and Leah! Bo was the only boy from a little of 2 and is 10 months old. He's sweet, funny, playful, very involved with the family and an all around love. Here are some pics of him before a careless groomer gave him a buzz cut that we are patiently growing out! How funny to see that he and his dad rock the shaggy puppy cut bangs the same way! :wub:

P.S. It's been a while and for some reason I can't log into my old username, "Anya" but you can find more pics of Bo there!


----------

